# Train Your Golden to get you a Beer



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The offical thread... any takers?

Let's have it done and post video or at least lots of pics within... how long? Ideas?

You can use whatever method you want- it doesn't have to be clicker 

This stems from the other thread "Does clicker training work"

Extra points if you train your husband or wife to get your beer reliably every time, too.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would never make my poor puppy get me a beer. That's what the hubby is for....LOL....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Aww, but what if he's not around? 

I bet LibertyME will take me up on this one!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in!! BIG TIME!!

Do you know how many brownie points I am gonna get for training the dogs to do this!! Whoo....Hoo!!.. I'll be getting diamonds for my anniversary!! Well maybe not diamonds (im not a diamond kinda girl) perhaps a deck!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Aww, but what if he's not around?
> 
> I bet LibertyME will take me up on this one!


see thats the whole beauty of this, he actually brings 1 or 2 up from the basement before he leaves....LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I'm in!! BIG TIME!!
> 
> Do you know how many brownie points I am gonna get for training the dogs to do this!! Whoo....Hoo!!.. I'll be getting diamonds for my anniversary!! Well maybe not diamonds (im not a diamond kinda girl) perhaps a deck!!


Good luck......we need to see videos of this..LOL

I'm the same way, I don't want jewerly, just a fence.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok...when faced with a 'trick' like this...
I break down the sequence...and backward chain...
First get liberty to pick up and bring me a can...
I will make it easy for her and use an empty can covered with one of theose can cooler thingys...

I've got to see if Ive got an empty in the recycling bin!!

Anyone else using a different strategy?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's what I have been doing- I hope he doesn't puncture cans.. he LOVES beer...

I also have already taught him tug and have fixed a suitable "handle" to the fridge door


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> I'm in!! BIG TIME!!
> 
> Do you know how many brownie points I am gonna get for training the dogs to do this!! Whoo....Hoo!!.. I'll be getting diamonds for my anniversary!! Well maybe not diamonds (im not a diamond kinda girl) perhaps a deck!!


Can I drop Oakly off the next time I pass through your town and you can train him too??? He is a pretty quick study and if you are training one dog already....: : :


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, I'm amazed at the extend of what a person can learn here on the threads of GRF.
I knew that they trained golden retrievers for bird hunting as in ducks, quail, pheasant, and other shore birds. Now bear hunting, now that is a mis-match in the wrong direction. Anybody have a clip / video etc.
What a interesting concept / subject / thread!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

_


AquaClaraCanines said:



That's what I have been doing- I hope he doesn't puncture cans.. he LOVES beer...

Click to expand...

_


AquaClaraCanines said:


> _I also have already taught him tug and have fixed a suitable "handle" to the fridge door _




That was Glenn's (my husband) first thought...they will puncture the can and drink all my beer!!!

Yep both dogs know the command 'tug' and we use tuggies around the house already so that part is started....I will have to see about traction in front of the fridge...we have a side-by-side fridge so they will need the traction for leverage!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmmm... time for a floor rug  taped down


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd like a whole house done in obedience ring matting


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

chuckle...I know a field GR breeder on another forum who has taught his dog that and she can now open the fridge and access the butter dish. She cleaned out the butter dish the other day, but she just whelped a litter of pups two weeks ago and is still nursing.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

You can get step by step instructions back on the CG forum. One of the members was teaching their dog to fetch a water bottle from the fridge and bring it. I think the video was posted here too...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pasknucklehead's Golden already can do this! We watched as GP gave her step by step instructions. It was fun to see! 

We don't have beer in our home. :doh: Don't like it...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OK! I want to see video!!!!

I may have to train Quiz to do this at some point. I'd start now, but I can only work on shaping one complex behavior chain at a time due to the long hours I work. Right now, I'm shaping the retrieval of a hot dog w/o any mouthing or eating! When I get that, I'll start the beer trick!

C'mon folks... let's see some video!

-S


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't wait to see the hot dog...

I just got back from Boca and I'm a bum, so I haven't touched this project!!

No way to take video here, but I know family and friends that have a video cam so I may borrow one when I have something to show off


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AC,

Goldenpup (I wish she posted here) gave step by step instructions for teaching this. Keela learned it fast and there is a video posted, but I haven't found it.

I'll pm you the thread links.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I found the video! Not sure. I'll go watch it.



Where has Pas, been? I know her friend posts here?

YouTube - keela


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love it! I did see that on CG


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just can't believe how quickly she learned to do that. And, we were all there to watch the instructions given and each lesson learned. It was fun to watch!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've trained Jesse to make a Martini (straight up with an olive). Does that count? If so, I'll get a video.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I've trained Jesse to make a Martini (straight up with an olive). Does that count? If so, I'll get a video.


One day soon I'm going to need a dog who can do this. :uhoh: This training would have been perfect for my Mom as she aged, too. I can remember her vividly trying to get herself up off of the couch. It wasn't always easy and I used to ride her about it. Well, I see that day coming far too soon for me!

I wonder if a Martini would make me forget...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey, I'd settle for a man who can do that


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi has chained 'Open the door' - 'Grab the Can' and the 'Retrieve to Hand'...

Forgive all the chatter...Lexi is a dog that needs encouragement...if I am quiet she gets concerned and shuts down.....especially when it is a new task or a new chain of tasks... You can barely hear the clicker becuase of my big mouth...my 'excellent' follows the click...

It is really easy to wean Lexi off treats because the verbal is really what she longs for and the verbal (excellent) has been there for her all along...
She just wants to know she has done a good job...sweet old girl... Of course some roast beef just sweetens the deal!  

This was her second session - the first was introducing the can and getting her excited to find it... Lexi went into this knowing how to tug (tuggie) and had a really nice retrieve to hand..

She had to deal with a door that is hard to open and that would sometimes fall shut on her head - both of which are new sensations for her! The floor was too slippery so I did put down a rug....

I do want to teach her to nudge the door shut....shouldnt be a huge obstacle deal, as she does know how to target....Then I will add that to the chain....

At some point here I need a cue....(Thinking about "Im Thirsty") 
Then I will work for distance ....

OK, so now Lexi and I have made a fool of ourselves - WHO is NEXT!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!  you have me so beat!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I wonder if a Martini would make me forget...


Maybe not one, but two definitely will make you forget anything :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I've trained Jesse to make a Martini (straight up with an olive). Does that count? If so, I'll get a video.


Is that a 007 James Bond Martini shaken, not stirred? :bowl: :


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I was teaching Jack how to open the fridge, had tied a towel to the door. Well he did really good, learned really quick, until hubby came home and I got in trouble. He don't want Jack in the fridge...lol...afraid he will get more then just a beer.:doh:


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I'm in!! BIG TIME!!
> 
> Do you know how many brownie points I am gonna get for training the dogs to do this!! Whoo....Hoo!!.. I'll be getting diamonds for my anniversary!! Well maybe not diamonds (im not a diamond kinda girl) perhaps a deck!!


 
Hubby may not get ya diamonds, but he may buy more beer seeming as he wont have to get it anymore.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome Lexi!!! (and Lexi's mom  ) I'm certainly not the trainer some of you guys are... so I didn't jump on this one in case I couldn't get it. 

But I've been trying it with Boone. I've got him pulling the door open and if he swings it far enough open he'll grab the bottle (we're just working a half full water bottle right now), but if the door starts to close on him, he'll just back out of the way and let the fridge close. I guess with practice and encouragement he'll get used to it? My ghetto fridge doesn't stay open like Lexi's. It should be interesting to see what can of worms I've opened with showing him how to open the fridge... I just need to remember to take the tug off the handle!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IDHannah - 
Glad to see you grab the challenge and take a chance!! WooHooo!!....
It is a silly trick for most of us (although it is a serious one for those that train service dogs...)
There is no prize money involved and no one who trains would ever poke fun of you!! I should speak for myself.... I would never poke fun!!

Hannah - if you increase his drive for the object it will help a lot....Play up the bottle...hide it around the kitchen...bait it with some peanut butter if necessary...that really has to take place before you address the sensitivity of the door...

It could be the movement of the door or the sensation of the door on his shoulders,neck,face....

Sensation:
Skip the Tug Open part for a bit - and hold or prop open the door just enough so Boone has to shove his head into the fridge...he will start to get used to the sensation of having the door on his head, neck and shoulders....
if his drive to get the bottle is high enough, he will get this and accept it pretty quick...

Movement:
Bait the inside of the fridge door where he can easily reach with several small smears of peanut butter or cream cheese to keep him interested...With you holding the door open just a bit, move the door move very slowly toward him and away from him...so he adjusts his positon, but still sticks to the task in the fridge...Do this without making contact if you can...IOW dont try to bump his nose, jaw, shoulder or legs...,move the door in very slow arcs that get larger and larger over time....if he is very sensitve then make the arcs larger very slowly.
Hope that makes sense..?


You are smart to have some fluid in the bottle...the extra weight and the sloshing can throw off some dogs (although not usually Goldens)

Yes, for heaven sake don't forget to take the tuggie off the fridge!! 

hang in there!!


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

*Success*

Yup, Pasknucklehead mastered the trick and then taught me how to do it. It is really a pretty easy trick to master. My dog already had a lot of the skills that were required to do the trick. It took us about three weeks of just ten minutes per night. I choose the same spot in the fridge and he will basically get me whatever is in that spot as long as it is bottle shaped. Houseguests are really impressed by this trick and we love to show off. DC did a gret job teaching me! Here's a link to our video.

YouTube - golden retriever trick

PS This was the first time I used clicker training and now I rarely train without it!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sleepy - I saw your video while on YouTube a while back! Nicely done!
You are right it is not a technically difficult trick to teach...and it does impress the heck out of company - granted some will never accept a dinner invitation (wondering what elese the dog has 'tasted' in the fridge, but hey thats ok!


----------

